# Invatech Italia 868 vs Makita PM7650H



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Paid to one guy $300 CAD to spread my property with talstar and mosquitos gone just for one week, now they eat us again
Horse flies does not die at all
DIY is not an option, in Canada pesticides sold only with license. Only option to bring from States in person, where it not sold in stores, online only and even not every one ship them in NYS. Michigan in too far from me.
So decided to apply for license ($180 self training + exam) + $90 license.
This year i will pick talstar in States, cause i will get license in September when all insects will die itself soon.
Next year i will do it commercially, at least to cover all cost. And $300 for 2 hour of work looks very good, even if i got one call per week
Which mosquito sprayer is better?
Invatech Italia 868 $400 CAD + possible 13% tax + possible custom processing. But people in amazon comments claims no tax and duty
*








Fogger Machine | Ergonomic Backpack Design | Invatech Italia


Make your mosquito fogging quick, easy, and convenient by using Invatech Italia 868, a backpack mosquito fogger machine and mist blower in one. Get yours now!




invatechitalia.com




*

*Motor:* 4.3 H.P. engine
*Tank:* 3.7 Gallon or 14 Liters
*Air Speed: *230 MPH
*Tunnel volume: *805 CFM
*Fan Rotation Speed: *7500 RPM
*Weight: *22lbs or 9.98kgs
*Dosage:*
Liquid: Up to 1.2 gallons per minute
Powder: Up to 14lbs per minute
Granular: Up to 45lbs per minute

*Reach:*
Horizontal: 39ft
Vertical: 32ft


Makita PM7650H $1100 CAD including tax
*








Makita USA - Product Details -PM7650H


75.6 cc MM4® 4-Stroke Engine Mist Blower




www.makitatools.com




*

Engine Displacement (cc) : 75.6 cc
Engine Power : 3.67 HP
Tank : 3.9 gal.
Max. Air Volume : 496 CFM
Max. Air Velocity : 190 MPH
Fuel Type : Unleaded gas
Fuel Tank Capacity : 64 oz.
Crank Case Capacity : 7.4 oz.
Sound Pressure : 74 dB(A)
Dry Weight : 29.3 lbs.
Spray range: 52 feet (horizontal)
I am not misled by the word "Italia" this probably some city in China. But Chinese sprayer have better specs, but they often lie in specs. Makita have better spray range.
So what is better?
Chinese is two stroke engine, Makita 4 stroke


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You're going to spend an inordinate amount of money for licensing, courses, equipment and fogging to do exactly what you already paid someone else to do????? I don't find that making much logical sense. What is it you hope to do that will be better and less costly? Just curious.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Courses + licence + Chinese fogger + 1 bottle of talstar = cost of 3 treatments. And I need to do it every week. And horse fly, one treatment doesn't help at all.
Caterpillars does not die, they are drunk.

Plus I like money pest guy earn for less than 2 hour.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What is so different about your property that you have all these pests that normal property doesn't have? Do you live in a swamp with cattle barns or horse stalls nearby? Fogging only temporarily places the pesticides in the air. Neighbors, I am sure, will like the smell when it wafts toward their front porch while they are sipping their mint juleps.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Muskoka, 1500 ft distance to the lake 
Mostly forest. My property 1 acre, half of property wooded.
Guy said he will apply 30 gallons of talstar mix. And he use maximum concentration, approx 3 oz per cup for 4 gal tank.

He applied Tuesday noon, everything was dry. Evening was rain. Next monday rain again, Next Tuesday mosquito come back. And horse flies was not killed at all.

I don't think he did something wrong. He said it will be ok for 2 month. He dis his job right.

I have imidacloprid and pyriproxyfen. Will apply it. 

For horse flies I going to make puddle of death, water with diesel fuel on top, flies will drink diesel and die. But I need to finish fence, cause I have children and dogs.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Flies won't drink diesel. Don't subject your pets or kids to your poison regimen, please.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Horse flies drink water while flying over water
Approximately like this





Diesel not very poisoned, useless you drink it


----------

